# 2 Great Deals on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner! - Buy 2 Get 1 Free or ......



## detailersdomain

*2 Great Deals on Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner - Buy 2 get 1 Free or Buy 4 get 2 Free!*

Take a look at what we just got from Sonax USA.

They asked us to provide you all with this promo.

Please take advantage of it while *supplies last!*
*
Good Deal* - Buy 2 Get 1 Free


or *Best Deal* - Buy 4 Get 2 Free



Don't forget to take a look at the perfect wheel brushes to use with your Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner!

Wheel Woolies

and the all new Spoke Back Wheel Woolie (available for pre ordering)


----------



## BenRK

Your fourth photo should really have two bottles enlarged! Not being awkward, just trying to help :lol:


----------

